# اقوال الاباء عن التجسد الالهى وميلاد الطفل الاله



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*



​*
* *[FONT=&quot]اقوال الاباء عن الطفل الالهى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد والتجسد الالهى ذلك اليوم الذى اشتهى ان يراه كل ابائنا فى العهد العتيق هذا هو اليوم الذى نحتفل به  بميلاد مخلص البشر وسيد كل الانام المسيا قدوس القدوسين والممسوح من قبل الاب يسوع ابن الاب الكلمة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اقدم لمنتدايا العظيم بعض اقوال الاباء عن الطفل الالهى " يسوع " مخلص العالم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس ايرينؤس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كيف يمكن للانسان ان يذهب الى الله لو لم يكن الله قد جاء اولا للانسان من اجل ذلك صار الكلمة انسانا وصار ابن الله ابنا للانسان لكى يتحد الانسان بالكلمة فينال التبنى ويصير ابنا لله[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس باسليوس الكبير[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حنة النبية بشرت به وسمعان الشيخ احتضنه وفى الطفل الصغير كانا يعبدان الاله العظيم لم يحتقراه بسبب المنظر الخارجى بل كانا يمجدان عظمة لاهوته فقد كانت قوته الالهية تضئ عبر جسده البشرى كمثل النور عبر الواح الزجاج [FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس غريغوريوس النيزنزى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما هذا السر الجديد الذى يخصنى ؟ انى صغير وعظيم حقير وسام مائت وغير مائت ارضى وسماوى الاولى مع العالم السفلى والاخرى مع الله الاولى مع الجسد والاخرى مع الروح ينبغى ان ادفن مع المسيح واقوم معه  ان ارث معه واصير ابنا لله بل اصير متحدا بالله نفسه هذة هى غاية السر الاعظم من نحونا هذا ما يريده الاله الذى تانس وافتقر لاجلنا لكى يقيم الجسد ويفتدى الصورة ويجدد خلقة الانسان[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وايضا يقول[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لقد ولد بكل ما للانسان ما خلا الخطية ولد من العذراء طهرها الروح القدس جسدا وروحا خرج منها الها مع الجسد الذى اقتناه واحدا من اثنين مختلفين جسدا وروحا حيث احدهما كان يؤله والاخر يتاله فهو الكائن بذاته يصير جسدا وغير المخلوق يتخذ صفة المخلوق وغير المحوى يدخل الى حيز المكان والزمان ومعطى الغنى يجعل نفسه فقيرا [FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ليرنم كل لسان وليسبح الجميع ويمجدوا الطفل الاله الطفل الصغير وهو قديم الايام الطفل الرضيع وهو خالق العالمين فانى ارى طفلا ولكن اميز فيه الهى ارى طفلا رضيعا وهو الذى يعول العالم كله طفلا باكيا وهو المانح للعالم الفرح والحياة طفلا مقمطا وهو الذى يفكنى من رباطات الخطية ها الطفل قد ابطل الموت واخزى الشيطان وحل النعمة واباد الحزن ومنح الخليقة القيامة هذا الطفل قد خلص ادم واعاد خلقة حواء [FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn5[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا فم الذهب[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بعد ان قال الذين قبلوه اعطاهم ان يولدوا من الله بل وان يصيروا ابناء الله بين السبب والاصل فى هذة الكرامة التى لا ينطق بها السبب هو ان الكلمة صار جسدا ان السيد الذى قد اخذ لنفسه شكل العبد فقد صار ابنا للانسان ذاك هو الذى ابن الله الخاص لكى يجعل بنى البشر يصرون ابناء الله فانه بتنازله لم ينقص اطلاقا من طبيعته الخاصة ولكنه رفنا نحن الجالسين فى الظلمة بمنتهى المذلة رفعنا الى مجد لا ينطق به [FONT=&quot][6]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn6[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لقد اخذ لنفسه جسدا بشريا مخلوقا لكى يجدده بصفته هو خالقه فيؤلهه فى نفسه فما كان الانسان يتاله لو كان اتحد بمخلوق اى لو لم يكن الابن الها حقا[FONT=&quot][7]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn7[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويقول ايضا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لما ولد جسده من والدة الاله مريم قيل عنه انه هو الذى ولد مع انه هو المانح للاخرين الميلاد ليوجدوا وكان ذلك لكى يحول لنفسه ميلادنا فلا نمضى فيما بعد الى التراب كمجرد ترابيين بل كمتحدين بالكلمة الذى من السماء نؤخذ الى السماء بواسطته [FONT=&quot][8]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn8[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس كيرلس الكبير [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الابن الوحيد الذى اشرق علينا من نفس جوهر الله الاب والذى له فى صميم طبيعته الاب الذى ولده قد صار جسدا بحسب الكتب ومزج نفسه بصورة ما بطبيعتنا متحدا بالجسد الارضى اتحادا لا ينطق به وهكذا هو الذى الها بطبعه قد دعى و صار بالحقيقة انسان سماوى لكى يوحد بنفسه بنوع ما الشيئين المتفرقين جدا عن بعضهما البعض اى اللاهوت والناسوت حتى يرفع بذلك الانسان لمشاركة الطبيعة الالهية [FONT=&quot][9]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn9[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وايضا يقول[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بينما كان يرى طفل رضيع مقمطا فى احضان العذراء التى ولدته كان يملأ الخليقة كلها كاله وكجليس مع الاب الذى ولده لان اللاهوت غير خاضع للكم والقياس ولا تحده اى حدود فهو صانع الدهور الواحد مع الاب فى الازلية و خالق الجميع [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس الانبا مقار[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى هذا اليوم قد ولد الرب الذى هو حياة وخلاص كل البشر اليوم تمت مصالحة اللاهوت مع الناسوت والناسوت مع اللاهوت اليوم ارتكضت الخليقة كلها اليوم صار للنسا طريقا نحو الله وصار لله طريقا نحو النفس اليوم تم الاتحاد والشركة والمصالحة بين الارضيين والسمائيين ذلك الاتحاد الذى هو بعينه الاله المتجسد لقد لاق به ان ياتى لابسا الجسد حتى يسترد الناس ويصالحهم مع ابيه[FONT=&quot][11]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn11[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضد الهرطقات 4:33:4[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عظة عن الميلاد[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عظمة 23:7[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عظة 38 عن الظهور الالهى[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref5[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عظة عن مجئ الرب[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][6]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref6[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]العظة الحادية عشر فى شرح انجيل القديس يوحنا[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][7]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref7[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضد الاريوسيين 70:2[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][8]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref8[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضد الاريوسيين 33:3[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][9]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref9[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تفسير انجيل يوحنا 20:17[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][10]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref10[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رسالة 8:17[/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][11]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref11[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عظة 1:51 على الميلاد[/FONT][/FONT]*


*
*[/FONT]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رائعة الاقوال عن ألاهنا وربنا العظيم يسوع المسيح! *


----------

